

Animated Explainer Videos For Companies - londonlyric
http://www.lonricstudios.com

======
janson0
My question, as a start-up founder, is how important is an animated vs live
action vs screen capture style video? We are in the middle of a time where we
should probably think about doing one of these for our site, but I just am not
sure the benefit of each different type of video?

